
Ask HN: What JavaScript library/framework can I use to build simple Web UI? - mikeschmatz
I want to build Web UI for a simple REST backend. It is a side-project and so doesn&#x27;t have to look super polished: a couple of pages with sortable lists + few forms and buttons to insert&#x2F;update items. Basic user auth.
What is the simple and quick way to build something like this? 
I am not a UI dev. Last UI I needed was built in Delphi 5 :-) I don&#x27;t really have desire to spend months on learning HTML5, CSS3, Photoshop, and reviewing hundreds of frameworks and libs. Just need to build something decent-looking and move onto other things.
======
sjs382
Bootstrap + a template.

